# Materialwahl: EPDM, Vliesstärke, Nagergitter, Klebematerial?



## Teichforum.info (29. Jan. 2005)

Bin noch relativ neu im Forum, bin mir aber bewusst, dass man nicht Fragen stellen sollte, die schon hundert Mal gestellt wurden. Habe aber folgende Fragen noch nicht gefunden. Ich baue einen Schwimmteich ohne Filtertechnik, mit 40 m2 Schwimmzone und ca. 65 m2 Aussenzone. 

Aus verschiedenen Gründen, v.a. Verlegbarkeit und Ökologie, habe ich mich für EPDM entschieden. Ich möchte alles am Stück kaufen um nicht schweissen zu müssen. Ich brauche 17,5 x 14 Meter, also ca. 245 m2.

Nun wäre ich froh um Tipps, wo ich welche Ware in welcher Qualität kaufen kann. Als Schweizer kriege ich die deutsche Mwst. an der Grenze zurückerstatten und zahle hier statt 16 nur 7,6%, es ist also nicht blöd, in Deutschland einzukaufen, falls die Firma in die Schweiz liefert.

Ich nehme also *EPDM*: Aber muss es Firestone 1,02 sein oder geht jeder EPDM-Anbieter. Andere bieten 1,15 mm oder 1,55 mm an, sagen aber, dass 1.15 genügt. Stimmt das? 

Worauf muss ich beim *Vlies *achten? 500 g/m2 Stahl Secutan oder 900 g / m2 irgend was anderes?

Wie klebe ich die überlappende Folie fest, mit *Klebeband oder flüssigem Kleber*?

Ist es nötig, ein *Nagerschutzgitter *einzubauen?

Welche Art von *Schutzmatte *brauche ich am Rand? Kann ich eine Kokosmatte nehmen oder brauche ich wirklich PP?

Wer sind die günstigsten und zuverlässigsten *Händler *auf diesem Gebiet?

Und für die *Pflanzen*: Kann ich es mir einfach machen und beispielsweise bei Netmeile ein Wasserpflanzensortiment für Schwimmteiche (140 Sumpfpflanzen, 3 Seerosen, 90 Unterwasserpflanzen, für ca. 100 m² Teichgröße) kaufen, oder ist das nicht so einfach?


Geballte Ladung an Fragen, aber auch Antworten zu nur einer oder wenigen Fragen sind herzlich willkommen.

Beste Grüsse aus der sonnigen und eiskalten Schweiz
Andi


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Jan. 2005)

hi!

lass dir mal den katalog schicken 

www.naturagart.de


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Andi
EPDM Folie ab 1,15-1,2 ist ok. und sollte auch Minimum sein. Bei Schwimmteichen hat die Folie eine höhere mechanische Belastung als beim normalen Gartenteich. Ich verwende meist Naturagart Folie oder von Mielke da hatte ich beim Verkleben bisher noch keine Probleme.  
Vlies: hier kommt es auf den Untergrund an. Auf der sicheren Seite bist du mit 900er Vlies wenn du sandiger Boden hast reicht auch 300 oder 500.
Kleben: hier solltest du die Angaben von deinem Folienlieferant beachten. Auch bei der EPDM Folie kommt es auf die Zusammensetzung an, mitunter lassen sie sich schlecht verkleben oder schweißen. 
Nagerschutz: Normalerweise nicht es seiden du hast eine Bisam plage in deiner Gegend. Wenn du die Ufer nicht zu steil machst gibt es eigentlich keine Probleme.
Schutzmatte: was meinst du damit. Ich verwende für den Uferbereich vom Teichrand bis zur Schwimmzone normales Vlies und decke es mit ca.10 - 20cm Sand ab, in den ich die Wasserpflanzen dann setze. Achtung Randbereiche nicht zu tief max. 20cm Wassertiefe inklusive Sand.  Rohmaß max. 40cm die Meisten Wasserpflanzen die die Wasserqualität und die Nährstoffe beeinflussen brauchen nur 0 bis 15 cm Wassertiefe.
Pflanzen. Hier setze ich immer 5-8 Pflanzen pro m² Pflanzfläche. Hat sich gut bewährt. Das Pflanzensortiment bei einem Schwimmteich sollte auch dafür abgestimmt sein. Wenn du mir mal deinen Plan zukommen lasst kann ich dir mal einen Pflanzvorschlag machen. Funktion Standort und Pflanzenvielfalt ist hier besonders zu beachten zumal du ja keine Filtertechnik hast. Hast du einen Bachlauf vorgesehen, auch dort gibt es wieder spezielle Pflanzen die ihre Aufgabe der Wasserreinigung erfüllen müssen. So das sollte fürs erste mal genügen ich gehe davon aus, das noch weitere Meinungen kommen bzw. es von dir noch Fragen gibt.
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Jan. 2005)

*Danke!*

Hallo Günter

Besten Dank. Ich kann also beispielsweise auch bei siggi0001.de oder bei Teichprofi.de eine EPDM-Folie 1,15 mm bestellen und bin dann gut bedient? (Naturagart scheint deutlich teurer zu sein).

Für das Vlies werde ich also mindestens 500 gr/m2 nehmen.

Nagerschutz: Lasse ich also bleiben, nix von Bisam gehört.

Mit der Schutzmatte habe ich gemeint, dass ich gelesen habe, dass vor allem im Randbereich Verletzungsgefahr für die Folie besteht (z.B. durch Schlittschuhe) und dass man da am besten eine Schutzmatte anbringt. Könnte mir eine Kokospflanzmatte vorstellen, damit ich keine Pflanzkörbe brauche.

Zum Pflanzen: Herzlichen Dank für Deine PN!!! Vielleicht komme ich auf das Angebot zurück. In einem Buch habe ich gelesen, dass Pflanzzeit April bis Oktober ist. An einem anderen Ort habe ich gelesen, dass man das ganze Jahr über pflanzen kann (würde den Teich gerne bald bauen. Weiss nicht, was mit dem Wasser passiert, wenn ich es jetzt schon einlasse, aber erst in zwei Monaten Pflanzen einbringe). Soll ich mich da mal in der Abteilung "heimische Pflanzenteiche" schlau machen?

Plan scanne ich ein und stelle ihn online, sobald ich dazu komme.

Gruss und herzlichen Dank für Deine Hilfe!
Andi

P.S. Du schreibst: "Ich verwende meistens ...". Hast Du schon mehrere Teiche gebaut?


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Andi,
mittlerweile hat mich der ganze Teichbau schon fest im Griff (Planung und Betreuung beim Bau und Pflege) so geht es einem wenn man nicht nein sagen kann. Auf der anderen Seite ist es ein hochinteressantes Thema was mir unheimlich Spass macht.. Trotz alledem habe ich einen sehr hohen Anspruch was das Wasser und die Optik angeht. Von schnellen Lösungen und billigst Ausführungen das was gemacht ist, halt ich nicht viel und ein nachträgliches reparieren ist meist unmöglich oder mit hohen Zusatzkosten verbunden. Die vielen Anfragen und Besucher bei mir bestätigen das leider. So viel zudem Thema ob ich schon mehrere Teiche gebaut habe.
Schutzmatte: wie bereits erwähnt es geht auch mit Vlies und anstelle Pflanzkörbe eine komplette Sandschicht. Pflanzzeit ist von April bis Oktober danach wirst du keine Wasserpflanzen für Naturteiche mehr bekommen wird dir auch Werner bestätigen. Wenn du keine Pflanzen reinsetzt und zu lange wartest wirst du bei Erwärmung des Wassers bald eine Grüne Algensuppe bekommen. Unterschätze die Temperatur beim Folien einbringen nicht. Wenn es Wärmer ist lässt sie sich noch mal so gut verlegen
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Feb. 2005)

*Re: Materialwahl: EPDM, Vliesstärke, Nagergitter, Klebemater*



			
				andi schrieb:
			
		

> Aus verschiedenen Gründen, v.a. Verlegbarkeit und Ökologie, habe ich mich für EPDM entschieden.



Hallo Andi,


ökologische Gründe sprechen wohl kaum für EPDM, da es inzwischen keine Folie aus Naturkautschuk mehr gibt (wäre wohl auch unbezahlbar). Alle am Markt angebotenen Folien sind synthetisch hergestellt. Das wird auch vom B.U.N.D. so gesehen, der völlig schmerzfrei PVC empfiehlt (allerdings nicht explizit für Schwimmteiche). Neuware, kein Recycling-Material. Bei der Verlegbarkeit muss jeder selbst entscheiden, ob ihm diese den Mehrpreis wert ist. Von der Sonne leicht angewärmte PVC Folie verlegt sich (erst recht in der von Dir genannten Grösse) einwandfrei. Wenn man die Hand nicht durch Handschuhe schützt, wird sie umgehend hier wie dort durch Sand abgescheuert...

Wenn aber EPDM, solltest Du unbedingt darauf achten (und nachprüfen), auch EPDM (und nicht etwa viel minderwertigeren Butyl-Kautschuk) zu erhalten. Butyl lässt sich durch reinen Alkohol oder auch Benzin anlösen. Umgelabelte Kautschukfolie gibt es recht hÄufig am Markt. Ist noch nicht einmal "Vorsatz" der Anbieter - sie interessieren sich einfach nicht dafür oder verstehen den Unterschied nicht. Ausserdem lässt sich damit ein schneller Euro machen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Feb. 2005)

*B.U.N.D. empfiehlt PVC nicht*

Hallo Stefan

Habe mal schnell beim B.U.N.D. gesucht. Auf http://vorort.bund.net/darmstadt/projekte/projekte_20/projekte_22.htm  steht 

"*Materialien *

Die meisten künstlichen Teiche werden um eine Dichtung nicht herumkommen. Es bietet sich eine nach eigenen Wünschen formbare spezielle Teichfolie (bitte keine aus PVC nehmen!) an." 

Ich bin Dir aber dankbar für Deine Tipps. Wie kann ich sicherstellen, dass es sich wirklich um EPDM handelt?

Gruss
Andi


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2007)

*Folientypen?*

Ralf Glenk schreibt in seinem Buch, dass PVC Folie am besten sei; PE ist kaum zu reparieren und Kautschuk fast doppelt so teuer. Jetzt hat mir ein Schwimmteichbauer klarmachen wollen, dass PVC an den Falten mit der Zeit brüchig wird und PVC soll auch ständig Schwermetallverbindungen (Weichmacher) ins Wasser abgeben – es sollte unbedingt gewebeverstärkte 1 mm PE-Folie verwendet werden. EPDM kann evtl. mit den Jahren durch Schwefel-Wasserstoff-Verbindungen zerstört werden. Generell dachte ich an NaturaGart Grün (1,4 mm).
Hat da Jemand Erfahrungen bzw. Daten zu den einzelnen Folientypen?


----------

